# New Holland TN75D



## WALTER DEAL (May 9, 2020)

Can a NH TN75D, 4x4 cab tractor be set up for row cropping work such as planting and plowing/tillage. Looking at one for small farm/garden/food plot use.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Walter, welcome to the tractor forum.

The TN75D is relatively large (75 HP) for such work, and the 4WD turning radius makes it impractical for small work, takes 20 acres to turn it around...... (OK, so I exaggerate, you get my drift).

Plus it's made by Fiat in Italy. They've taken over all of our bankrupted tractor manufacturers and will finish them off by running them into the ground. Probably not much future with these tractors, especially for parts. My local New Holland dealer is moving away from the New Holland brand, seems to be focusing on the Kubota brand.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How big is this food plot?


----------

